# SoCal Meeting Roll Call!



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is a reminder and official head count for our first TFO meeting on Sunday, November 2 at 1:30pm. We will need Michael 'chelonologist' to suggest a park where we can all meet.
Who all will be there?


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be there with my girl friend and Littlefoot and Pizza!


----------



## purpod (Oct 27, 2008)

Count me in! I'll bring the Private Reserve by watching this head-count 

Heya Doc! Where are we headed for, anyway?

Cya Soon,
Purpod


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm checking around right now. Some really cool parks up near the mountains need a reservation. There are a couple of other nice city parks that would do that don't require a reservation that we could fall back on if we need to. I'll prioritize this and see if i can get an answer tomorrow...


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks michael for doing that!


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 28, 2008)

I propose we meet at Eaton Canyon Natural Area, a Los Angeles County Park in Pasadena. There are several areas with picnic tables - we should be able to get at least one table on Sunday, as they normally don't all fill up. I'll get there early to reserve an area with two or three tables. Here are directions to the park:

From the 210 Freeway eastbound, exit at Sierra Madre Boulevard/Altadena Drive. Turn left (north) at the first light (Altadena Drive) and go 1.6 miles to the park entrance. 

From the 210 Freeway westbound, exit at San Gabriel Boulevard/San Marino. Turn right (north) at the second light (Altadena Drive) and go 1.5 miles to the park entrance. 

Eaton Canyon Natural Area is located at 1750 North Altadena Drive, one block north of New York Drive in Pasadena, California. There is a sign on the east side of the street which clearly marks the entrance to the Park. 

There is a map at this link: http://www.ecnca.org/Information/NatureCenter/Directions_To_Canyon.htm

I have a digital detail map of the park that shows the locations of the picnic areas. I'll send it to anyone that requests it. I'll provide my cell phone number to anyone who requests a map so that you can call me on your way in and find out which area I've been able to reserve for us. 

See you Sunday!


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds good to me! please PM me your cell.


----------



## purpod (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Mornin' Peeps!

Hey, I'm all for it, however, I did want to note that the forecast for Sat. may include a 40% chance of rain, altho as the time grows closer, as better prediction may be available ~

Hoooray!
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 29, 2008)

heres a weather update...


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

OK I will be there and bringing the Tort food (salad). I checked the Weather in the 91101 zipcode area for Pasadena and it shows a 30% chance of rain on Sunday (sorry Cory I couldn't read yours). Do we have an alternate plan if we are rained out?


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2008)

no alternate plan yet...
its gonna be hard to improvise because we can't take our own food to restaurants...


----------



## purpod (Oct 29, 2008)

Indeed, we can't BYOF to a restaurant, nor will our shelled friend Lil'Foot be welcomed in an eating establishment... so what do ya'll think, Peeps?

I'd hate to miss out on meeting everyone, including Lil'Foot!

And yes, HW Private Reserve will be in tow 
I'll keep my eyeballs posted as to what we're gonna have in case we get rained upon {not that I will melt, mind you; I may be sweeet, but I'm not made of _only _sugar, lol}

Keep in Touch ~
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 31, 2008)

okay it looks like the only people who are going to come are the following....

Josh
Crazy1
Purpod
Chelonologist 
Spikethebest
101isthebest
LittleFoot

anyone else?

does everyone still want do it? i want to.

weather update--- looks like high will be 74 with partly cloudy skys. just a 20% chance of rain.


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 31, 2008)

My only concern is the weather. It's not that big of a deal for me to turn around and go home if it rains, but some folks are driving from a considerable distance. It would be a bad thing if those people drove all the way in and the skies decided to open up and rain on us, you know? If you guys are ok with taking that chance, I'm still up for meeting.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 31, 2008)

ok so those who are driving far are josh, purpod, and crazy1... what do you guys think? i'll let you decide. im close enough where it wont matter.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with Michael, the weather is my concern. Do we change this up to a restaurant (pizza place) and not take the chance of getting rained on (that would leave little foot out of the meeting) or do we take the chance of getting rained on. I'll go with the majority. Whatever you all decide will be fine with me.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 31, 2008)

if you want to go to a pizza place that is cool. my roommate owns a pizza place. its in zip code 91344. off the 118 freeway at balboa. i can still bring littlefoot since we own the place, but i will have to keep her in a large container. but there is grass across the street we can let her walk around.


----------



## purpod (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Hallows Eve, Peeps!

I look at it this way, if Lil'Foot can make the journey, so can I! 

If someone can tell me a time, I'll be there with bells on  Also, I'll need your number Doc, unless you know which area we will be at..? I'll be the purpod peep in the white Acura.

Enjoy your evenings ~
Cya soon,
Purpod


----------



## purpod (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Peeps ~

The skies here in Thousand Oaks are very dark, and the ground is quite wet.. are we meeting at the Pizza place on Balboa, are we going to the park, or what?

Lemme know ~
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 1, 2008)

hey so whats the plan? the pizza place is called vincenzos pizza on balboa blvd at san fernando mission rd. my cell is 661-312-6311. please let me know what you guys decide.


----------



## Josh (Nov 2, 2008)

Pizza is the safe bet, I say we do that. However, Vincenzo's isn't exactly in Pasadena...
Michael, do you know of any good pizzerias in the neighborhood we agreed on earlier?
Also, don't forget to account for daylight savings time!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

OK got up early to check where we are to meet. (The skies opened up here hand it really rained hard last night.) Still not sure. Come on people Should have had this down a couple days ago. Ill check back at 10 am. Hope to see something then. If not I will have to back out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2008)

It's 7:30am here in Central Cal. and I was hoping your weather down in SoCal cleared up enough for the "meet" to be on. The sun is shining brightly here. I hope you all were able to get together and I'm waiting to read about it and hopefully see some pictures!

Yvonne


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 2, 2008)

weather update 

November 2, 2008
10:00 AM
68Ã‚Â°F
Few Showers
Precip: 30 %
11:00 AM
71Ã‚Â°F
Few Showers
Precip: 30 %
12:00 PM
73Ã‚Â°F
Few Showers
Precip: 30 %
1:00 PM
73Ã‚Â°F
Few Showers
Precip: 30 %
2:00 PM
72Ã‚Â°F
Few Showers
Precip: 30 %

so what's the plan?


----------



## chelonologist (Nov 2, 2008)

Skies are partly sunny here - are you guys up for meeting in the park? I think we'll be fine if we do. I vote for meeting in the park.


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 2, 2008)

I vote for the park to. 

worst case senerio.. littlefoot stays in my car. 

best case senerio..
littlefoot walks around enjoying the outside, the grass, and you all get to meet her.

again for vote is for park. and I'm still bringing pizza.


----------



## purpod (Nov 2, 2008)

Okie, Peeps, the park sounds good to me too; I'll be leaving church around 12:30, and then will drop off my son and be on my way {coming from Thousand Oaks, but should be on time}  Also, will have H.W. Private Reserve in tow ~ 

 Looking forward to the "luncheon" ~ and to meeting Lil'Foot 
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

its 10:00 here and sprinkling. But suppose to be nicer this after noon. See you all at the park about 1:30pm. I got the salad.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, so we met up at the park. What a wonderful place Micheal picked. Spike, 101s the best, her mom, Micheal, Purpod, Josh and Amy and myself all attended. Oh and Spike (Cory) brought Littlefoot and Micheal brought a Redfoot for Cory. We all had a great time, good food and took pics which I am certain will be posted later. We spent about 3+ hours getting to know one another and taking pics and watching Littlefoot (and Sara (if he names her that)). Cory got the chance to talk to a Webblo(sp?) Cub Scout troop about Littlefoot and Sara. As well as the staff at the Info center.


----------



## Amy (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a lot of fun meeting ya'll. We really lucked out with the weather. It was also great getting to know Littlefoot and Sara! I loved how everyone that walked by was instantly facinated when they saw Littlefoot and Cory even gave an impromptu lesson to the cub scouts! Thanks to everyone for arranging the picnic. Nothing better than spending an afternoon outdoors!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2008)

Great news! I was worried the weather would be bad. I'm looking forward to more stories and (of course!!!) lots of pictures!

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Nov 3, 2008)

I too had a great time. Thanks to everyone who made the trip out. It was a pleasure to meet you all. Our next get together can be the Pomona show in January at the TFO booth!


----------



## purpod (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, what a great time this purpod peep had getting to meet everyone  ~ and to get to sneak a peak at Robyn's purpod Camaro! Woo~Hoo! 

 LittleFoot was waay too much fun to snap & I would agree; no better way to spend the afternoon than to meet some like-minded tortie lovin' peeps!

Will post some pics in a bit ~
Blessings to all!! 
Purpod


----------



## purpod (Nov 4, 2008)

Greetings Fellow Tortie Lovers!

Oh yes, Robyn had a great idea, and so if any of ya who attended the meeting would care for some of the images I snapped, I can make ya a disk and send it out in snail mail, should you send me your snail mail addy ~

What a fun time I had! 
Blessings,
Purpod


----------

